# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Repair) شروحات :  الحل ال100% لشبكة اجهزة الdigital جميعا

## Shamseldeen Victory

بسم الله الرجمن الرحيم ياتى a2618 بعطل شبكة ويكون الشك بالram او الانتنة سوتش او الpf ...الخ ومع  كل التجارب لاينجح فاقدم لكم الحل المضمون: توجد علبة داخل  الجهاز بها مقاومات دقيقة +ساعة توقيت+الانتنة+دايوت اوic وفى بعض الاجهزة لاتوجد  انتنة وتقع العلبة اما اعلى او اسفل او بجانبى الانتنة الخارجية((انتنة الاريل))  والحل بالقطعة الموصحة بالصورة ادناه: الصورة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   وكمثال بسيط على فار تجاربنا اليوم M5700+ تعتبر القطعة  كدايوت حسب قراءاتها على الامـيــتر ووظيفتها كالram لان تغييرها يؤسر بسرعة الجهاز  (( تزيد )) لهذا تؤثر بتجميع الشبكة فالطاقة تمر بها ثم على الpf او الانتنة فيجب  تغييرها مع مراعاه القدرة المبزولة منها((البديلة)) والجهد الداخل اليها((بوردة  الجهاز)) وبفارنا رقم القطعة X728 والقطعة الاقرب اليها بa2618 وهىYJ28 وجربت  التغيير 3مرات والحل Full الصورة ادناه توضح قراءات حقيقية  لقطعة الyj28 : الصورة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   فنفس كيفية القياس اطلبها منك ان تقوم بها على القطعة وبوردة  الموبايل. توضيح للصورة: اللون  الاحمر+ الاميتر اللون الازرق - الاميتر الدوائر = القراءة المربعات السوداء=  القطعة ملاحظة: يمكن تجريب الحل على الموديلات الحديثة مثل  m9+ وشكرا للمتابعة واتمنى ان اكون افدتكم.....والله  الموفق

----------


## youyou40

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## boutaleb

merci mon frere

----------


## tamort

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## محمد الثالث

هيأكم الله لمنفعة المسلمين

----------


## محمود المصرى

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ferhatabb

بارك الله فيك

----------

